# 5.5" to 6" increaser for all nighter wood stoves



## mzadrick (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys,

I was thinking about changing out the way my stove is piped. The back of my all nighter mid moe has a 5.5" opening and I have 6" single wall to double wall pipe for a chimney. Right now I have the 6" single wall going over the connection to the rear of the stove. I want to pipe the stove the correct way with the crimped end of the pipe going into the rear of the stove. I have looked all around from local shops to the Internet and cannot come up with any pipe adapters that go from 5.5" to 6". I did purchase a 5" to 6" increaser from a local shop but it didn't do the trick. Hopefully someone out there has some ideas??? 

Thanks again!

-Mike


----------



## coaly (Sep 30, 2015)

Measure the outlet pipe. It is probably 6 inch outside, not 6 inside like newer stoves. If that's the case, (as with older Fishers)  the pipe was normally over crimped with hand crimpers down smaller until it fits. There is also an adapter by Dura-Vent #1672 called a double skirted adapter that I know works well for Fisher with 6 inch OD.
You can also put a T over the outlet pipe and cap the end. Any liquid that may condensate and run down will not leak out the side of the T, and will drop into the cap and evaporate. See Fisher Mama Bear in my cabin below;


----------



## pen (Sep 30, 2015)

To the best of my knowledge, the stove was made to have things connected as you have them.

The easiest option might be to use a short section of pipe, as you have it now, and use furnace cement to seal it well to the stove pipe collar of the stove.  Then, from that piece, switch to the modern direction of having the male end going towards the stove.


----------



## mzadrick (Oct 3, 2015)

Ok great sounds good guys... I appreciate all the help once again!

-Mike


----------

